# 1963 Schwinn sierra 15 spd



## Barnegatbicycles (Nov 18, 2013)

Only made for 2 years.  I have never seen one before and didnt find any pics on here of any. All huret components. 














Enjoy!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2013)

I haven't seen to many of those and this is the first one I've seen in Flamboyant Lime. From what I can tell in your pictures that looks pretty much all stock. The Sierra replaced the 1962 Super Continentals that were 15 speeds.


----------



## rhenning (Nov 19, 2013)

This is my 1964 Sierra.  Basically the same bike as a 1963 except 1964 had aluminum rims on the bike.  Roger


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 19, 2013)

'64 models also had the cool Weinmann brake levers with the red pushbutton quick release.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Nov 19, 2013)

*thanks*

Cool bike i didnt know the 64 had alloy rims and i love the green color with the gold tape.  It was a one owner bike a guy brought it to me after hurricane sandy with a bunch of other stuff and i bought it because i had never seen one plus it was the right color and the right size.


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 19, 2013)

It would have originally come with white Flexon (vinyl) tape: http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1961_1970/1963dlr_Sierra.html

The '64 models were the first with color matching tape, however for some reason they still show white tape on the Lime Green Varsity in the '64 catalog: http://waterfordbikes.com/SchwinnCat/flschwinn_1961_1970/1964_0405.html


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Nov 19, 2013)

*tape*

Might be why it was changed. Nobody likes white bar tape.


----------

